
House Supports Bill Subjecting Teen Sexters to 15 Years in Federal Prison - robteix
http://reason.com/blog/2017/05/31/house-overwhelmingly-supports-bill-subje
======
mcv
I accept that teens sending nude pics of themselves is unwise, but instead of
destroying their lives for a foolish indiscretion, can we perhaps lock up the
legislators who propose such draconian laws?

------
dmode
Wow, we truly live in crazy times. This country slides backward every day. I
have done some truly stupid things when I was 18. But I was 18. It would have
been awful to be locked up for 15 years for that.

------
nobodyorother
I'm confused: would the teens accused of sending their own pictures be both
the offender and the victim? Could they (or their parents) just choose to drop
charges against themselves?

~~~
mcv
I don't think the creators of this bill care the slightest bit about the
victims. They're just looking for a new way to lock up people they don't like.

------
armenarmen
Any legislator that goes against this insanity will be drawn and quartered for
being "soft in child pornographers"

We're certainly at a level of crazy here.

~~~
kem
Legislators who stand up to nonsense like this need to be supported for
protecting children against an overreaching state.

The law is absurd in what it targets, but even if children were actually
guilty of a crime (as opposed to just engaging in sexual behavior), they
should be allowed to mature.

This is just another example of the GOP outlawing sex. Society won't accept
their archaic social morals, so they shove it down our throats under other
guises.

------
anentropic
USA: failed state

------
banku_brougham
Please tell me tgat this has no chance in the Senate.

